# G3 pressure on Rogers



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

What are the chances that the newly revealed G3 iPhone is putting considerable pressure on Rogers to bite the Apple bullet?


----------



## acorscadden (Nov 26, 2007)

As there is no official release date set for the 3G version, I doubt this will put much pressure on Rogers. However, Macworld is creeping up, and anything could happen there. Rogers probably knows as much about the release as we do. So, there probably is a bit of pressure on them, but not much.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Quite honestly, I think the only thing that will put pressure on Rogers to get the iPhone is the consumer.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

The only thing that will get Rogers to accept the iPhone on Apple's terms is if consumers like us MAKE A HABIT of stopping in EVERY Rogers-affiliated store we see in our travels and tell staff WE WANT ONE AND NOTHING ELSE WILL DO.

If everyone on this site did this 2-3 times a week, and encouraged others to do the same, Rogers would get pressure from their own affiliates, and that is the grease that should be applied to this sticky wheel!


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

As much as that sounds great. I would almost rather just pick up an iPhone up in the States and unlock it. 

If Rogers does choose to carry the iPhone they will probably put it in the Blackberry/Treo smartphone category. Meaning data will be horrendously expensive starting at 25$/4mb.


----------



## acorscadden (Nov 26, 2007)

I am pretty sure that one of the main reasons the iPhone isn't getting released is because Apple won't release it with an expensive data plan as it will detract from itunes purchases and the user experience. When/if the iPhone gets released here I am pretty confident that it will be with a reasonable if not unlimited data plan.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Just talked to a buddy that USED to work for rogers in the substantially higher ups and here's the deal... Rogers just doesn't want to give up the Data fees that they are making right now. And he doesn't see them changing their policy any time soon. Apparently about 6 month ago apple and rogers negotiated an exclusive deal but now rogers has this whole thing in limbo whilst they fight the same deal they negotiated. Seemingly a ploy to get every red cent out of us they can. For the first time I am happy to be with Telus... sigh. It's a sad sad world.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

JeanLuc said:


> What are the chances that the newly revealed G3 iPhone is putting considerable pressure on Rogers to bite the Apple bullet?


Zero. Rogers take on the iPhone is that it is likely to reduce profits.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

rgray said:


> Zero. Rogers take on the iPhone is that it is likely to reduce profits.


Meanwhile, their backwards logic fails to realize that people aren't going to sign up for data with current prices, so in fact they're losing potential earnings.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

kloan said:


> Meanwhile, their backwards logic fails to realize that people aren't going to sign up for data with current prices, so in fact they're losing potential earnings.


I didn't suggest they were smart....


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

kloan said:


> Meanwhile, their backwards logic fails to realize that people aren't going to sign up for data with current prices, so in fact they're losing potential earnings.


Rogers isn't losing too many potential customers. Even if they were it wouldn't matter to them because keeping a current client paying exorbitant amounts is far more profitable. 

If they were to cut data prices in half, so say 10$/4mb it would now take 2.5 new people to make up for their one old customer. That's a massive customer base growth which would be considered highly unlikely by management.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, I suppose... however, I think AT&T only offers the unlimited data exclusively to their iPhone customers. So in comparison, Rogers wouldn't necessarily have to offer the unlimited rates to their other customers.

At any rate, they're going to have to do something, because with Bell offering $7/month unlimited for the HTC, it's common sense for Rogers to adjust their rates to be more competitive.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

globeandmail.com: Bringing data rates down to earth


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

seetobylive said:


> Just talked to a buddy that USED to work for rogers in the substantially higher ups and here's the deal... Rogers just doesn't want to give up the Data fees that they are making right now. And he doesn't see them changing their policy any time soon. Apparently about 6 month ago apple and rogers negotiated an exclusive deal but now rogers has this whole thing in limbo whilst they fight the same deal they negotiated. Seemingly a ploy to get every red cent out of us they can. For the first time I am happy to be with Telus... sigh. It's a sad sad world.


Unfortunately, we, in Canada are being shafted by higher rates (can you say collusion).

I agree, with the above. Rogers is making plenty of profit, why compromise 
with Apple since they are the only carrier capable of carrying the iPhone.

BTW, this is killing me! Since I've been holding out for the iPhone. I still have a banged up RAZR and I don't want a TREO or Crackberry.

Damn you Rogers!


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

5andman said:


> Since I've been holding out for the iPhone. I still have a banged up RAZR and I don't want a TREO or Crackberry.
> 
> Damn you Rogers!


Ditto! My razr needs a new battery and I want a new phone. I'm waiting till MacWorld to see if anything is announced that might affect Canada.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

My daughter works for Rogers and she indicates it's all to do with the fact that Apple does not have the rights for iPhone in Canada and Comwave is holding out for $$$.



> A dispute between Apple Inc. and Toronto-based Comwave Telecom Inc. over the Canadian trademark rights to the name "iPhone" has yet to be resolved, adding another barrier to the launch of Apple's next-generation handheld device north of the border.
> 
> Comwave, which markets a collection of voice-over-internet services and products under the name iPhone, has filed its opposition with the Canadian Intellectual Property Office, or CIPO, to Apple's trademark application for the proposed use of a handheld and mobile device called the iPhone in Canada.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> My daughter works for Rogers and she indicates it's all to do with the fact that Apple does not have the rights for iPhone in Canada and Comwave is holding out for $$$.


Call it iPhonex and release it!


----------



## markceltic (Jun 4, 2005)

One only has to look at how Rogers already markets anything slightly connected with a data plan, business consumers! I haven't read anything about the corporate press extolling the virtues of an iPhone, have you? So their we are, until enough "suits" want an iPhone don't hold your breath.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

My 5 year old Audivox still works fine with Telus. Maybe there will be a CDMA version of the iPhone before Rogers gets their finger out!


----------



## Captain Mac (Nov 21, 2007)

markceltic said:


> One only has to look at how Rogers already markets anything slightly connected with a data plan, business consumers! I haven't read anything about the corporate press extolling the virtues of an iPhone, have you? So their we are, until enough "suits" want an iPhone don't hold your breath.


Not going to happen.  Forrester recently released corporate IT intelligence brief (for $300) giving 10 reasons why IT Depts SHOULD NOT buy/support iPhone. Some strong reasons are:
Lack of tactile feedback for inputting data (for heavy e-mail users).
Lack of over-the-air calendar updating
Poor e-mail delivery (not truly push - and only updates every 15 minutes).
First generation hardware.
Lack of programs for producing/modifying/ viewing office documents.

iPhone's strengths are for personal multi-media experience - not business use. This plays straight into Rogers' hands.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Phone, have you? So their we are, until enough "suits" want an iPhone don't hold your breath.


Reading challenged people???

Rogers WANTS the iPhone big time - they get hundreds of calls a day.
IT'S NOT ROGERS HOLDING IT UP.

Tin hat all you want but the truth is quite simple- *Apple does not hold the rights to the iPhone name in Canada.*

Until they do.....you wait.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

This article was from October 2007, and it looks like we're still at an impasse.
Comwave must be asking major league bucks for the trademark.

_"Our position is Apple has one of two choices: they can either walk away from the trademark and let us keep the iPhone name here in Canada, or they can buy the brand from us," he said._


----------



## Captain Mac (Nov 21, 2007)

Didn't Apple do a deal with Cisco over the iPhone trademark in the US? My guess is that Cisco would have bigger and meaner lawyers.

This might be a contributing factor, but I don't see it as the prime reason. My guess is that Apple is merely doing an ROI calculation on the hassle of negotiating with Rogers and the market size. They're happy to let customers put the pressure on Rogers.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes it was a similar situation and it was settled.

The Canadian trademark situation is NOT settled and until it is you need not speculate about anything.

Rogers wants the iPhone.
Apple wants to sell it.
THEY WILL reach an agreement.........when they can do so.


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

ahn.... if you want it, just buy it and un-lock it...its not just the internet that makes it useful

cheers


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> Yes it was a similar situation and it was settled.
> 
> The Canadian trademark situation is NOT settled and until it is you need not speculate about anything.
> 
> ...


I must confess to having heard the same general story from a source on the "other" side of the Rogers/Apple debate. The only problem I have with it is that Rogers is suffering a tremendous amount of bad press from it these days and a simple announcement from them would put the record straight ... but they haven't made any such announcement ... I've got to wonder why not?

Mike


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I suspect highly that Rogers legal teams said stay out it and don't comment.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

... if Rogers starts yappin' about the iPhone, it's only going to add zeros to what Comwave is asking for.

I suspect too that Rogers is enjoying the $$$ from current data rates.

There could be a couple of factors why it's not here...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Exactly and Rogers supplies people plans for with unlocked phones.

My daughter gets questioned everyday by people asking .
Her best friend's mom is VP at Rogers as well is we get to follow the saga fairly closely.

Wonder how the GooglePhone will impact this all.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Reading challenged people???


hah hah.

ahhhh forums.


----------



## markinc (Mar 12, 2008)

*Bought one in US, Works great on Fido, Stop Whining.*

No need to whine.

Buy one in the US and unlock it. It is literally a fifteen minute exercise.

After you're done, turn off the Edge network and use WiFi to grab your data. Works absolutely fine for me and I don't pay for data.

Using Fido, much cheaper.

M


----------

